# Mas de 70 nuevas fotos de Lima



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Varias fotos de Lima que tome en diversos momentos asi que las subo todas juntas tal y como las tome. Algunas tomas no salieron tan bien como esperaba, pero igual las subo.

*Miraflores:*









































































































*San Isidro:*

































































































































































































*Jesus Maria:*

































































































*Surco & Lince:*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Causita!! Te pasaste!!!

Las fotos de Lima estan alucinantes!!

Crea ese thread en el foro comun!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Oe! q chevere!







<--- has estado cerca de donde estudio jajaa pasa la voz ps XD. CHeveres tus fotos!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos t felicito, esa foto del chocavento y los otros edificios sta bien chvre, ojala tmbn yo tomara fotos asi


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tus fotos están mostrazas Filter, que buen paseo, y que tal chamba, gracias.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS! MUY BUEN TRABAJO FILTER


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Me gustaron en especial las del centro financiero, parece que las tomaste una mañana de domingo, sin trafico, cuando todo es tranquilo... Selecciona las mejores y ponlas en el foro comun.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Exactamente Guillermo, fueron tomadas el domingo por la mañana, es imposible que esa zona luzca tan vacia en cualquier otro momento jajaja.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi me han encantado las de la avenida Arequipa...de hecho ha dado un gran cambio.

Eso si, esos separadores de cadenas no me gustan para nada...se ve muy recargado...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Se dan cuenta que las fotos estan tomadas desde la pìsta, para tomar las del centro financiero frenaba el carro y tomaba las fotos jajaja, es lo mas facil y como no habia trafico, no habia platas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Filter! Los enfoques son inéditos. Gran esfuerzo!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats ! , muy buenas fotos !!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buenazas las fotos Filter, todas nuevas de Lima, o al menos de angulos que no habia visto.. great job!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

por lejos la mejor foto:


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

me encanto esta foto


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy buen trabajo! me gustaron todas las fotos, felicitaciones


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

a esto llamo un gran trabajo y completa coleccion fotografica en resumidas cuentas !!!!
te felicito estimado, ya extrañabamos un tour por Lima de esta magnitud y tambien (al menos yo) extrañaba ver nuevamente fotos de la zona financiera de san isidro.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Flavio said:


> me encanto esta foto


a mi tmbién---- gracias filter.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buenas las fotos! Arriba Filter!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

me impresiona lo populares que son los toyota corolla sw en Perú. no hay thread en el que no salgan.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si esos Corollas son la mayoria taxis.El problema es que en Lima los taxis son blancos y amarillos.Deberian ser de un solo color.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

lo bueno que son grandes. a veces en chile te tocan unos daewoo lanos o unos chevrolet corsas más adecuados para liliputienses que para robustos chilenos polinésicos...


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Exelentes las fotos Filter.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

no ¡¡¡¡¡ aun no hagan ningun tread de lima la gente se SSC debe estar harta de lima esperemos un poco mas para que el thread tenga mas acogida no les parece ??????
a propo filter tus fotos tan bravasas .... ¿q marca es tu camara ?


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

que tales fotos!!!!!!!! muy buena Filter te pasaste kay:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ya parece verano en lima, las fotos estan nitidas y muy buenas.

bien filter.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

como que aun no !!! al menos aqui, siempre estaremos deseosos de ver fotos de lima en toda faceta posible !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que curiosas estas fotos se parecen mucho a la av ejercito en arequipa , de veras los que conoces arequipa no me dejaran mentir .....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

A estos edficios no les dan mucha bola


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Buenas fotos, ojalá algún día saquen esos cables aéreos, ojalá...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> por lejos la mejor foto:


Alucina q fue la primera foto q me paso Filter...y opiné lo mismo...jeje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente fotos Filter! que tal trabajo!! lo que todavìa no veo son las mejores zonas de Surco (Los àlamos, Monterrico, Casuarinas, Chacarilla, el Polo), una pregunta porque juntaste Surco con Lince?? Bueno estàn bien chevres en verdad. Jota y Bratzo porque les gusta tanto esa foto??? bueno se ve que Jesùs Marìa està mejorando un huevo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Rafo18: Mi camara es una Sony
Sebvill: Los junte porque habian pocas fotos de ambos distritos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chocala causita! Las Sony son bravazas!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

que puedo decir j....somos sanisidrinos....osea...eso lo explica todo =P jajajaja

respecto a los toyotas..legado de nuestro excelentisimo fujimori (ojo que no es critica eh.....solo estoy comentando..para que los chinimoristas no se molesten)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Chocala causita! Las Sony son bravazas!


Jajajaja obvio ps, las camaras fotograficas de Sony son lo maximo kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ajj malditos Sanisidrinos!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow filter te pasastes... buenazas las fotos kay:

me gusto esta


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

wena filter!!! kay:


----------



## jpaulo_001 (Jul 3, 2007)

linda cidade, a primeira foto então é muito show.
Parabéns


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

Buenas fotos..Yo no he regresado a Peru por hace varios anos - Que cambio . Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTAN MUY BUENAS LAS FOTOS, HA MEJORADO MUCHISIMO DESDE LA ÉPOCA EN KE DEJE LIMA.


----------



## Elyo (Aug 13, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEyyyy saludos de un Locombiano!!!...

Lima me parece muy bonita, es una ciudad muy desarrollada..tiene ciertos aspectos muy parecidos a Bogot´!..luego, parte de San Isidro me recuerda a la milla de oro en Medellín...

En fin, me encanta Lima..excepto por la costa..no se, lo árido ahí no me gusta..pero de resto me gustaría mucho conocerla!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Elyo said:


> EEEEEEEEEEyyyy saludos de un Locombiano!!!...
> 
> Lima me parece muy bonita, es una ciudad muy desarrollada..tiene ciertos aspectos muy parecidos a Bogot´!..luego, parte de San Isidro me recuerda a la milla de oro en Medellín...
> 
> En fin, me encanta Lima..excepto por la costa..no se, lo árido ahí no me gusta..pero de resto me gustaría mucho conocerla!


Elyo no te preocupes, visitanos te aseguro que despues del primer impacto te acostumbrarás y podrás apreciar la belleza del desierto sobre el mar, o la manera en que las montañas llegan hasta la orilla. Al principio te cuesta mas te acostumbras


----------



## antonio323 (Jul 18, 2007)

Que hermosa se ve la capital Peruana. SALUDOS.


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Muy buenas las fotos, Lima no ha cambiado mucho en 10 años, en especial jesus maria! Me gustaba caminar por jesus maria y surco en verano con ese frio de verano que solo hay en Lima comiendo una copa esmeralda de donofrio  Esos edificios en reparo , seran para venta de departamentos?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Este thread me da nostalgia


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

AussieTank said:


> Muy buenas las fotos, Lima no ha cambiado mucho en 10 años, en especial jesus maria! Me gustaba caminar por jesus maria y surco en verano con ese frio de verano que solo hay en Lima comiendo una copa esmeralda de donofrio  Esos edificios en reparo , seran para venta de departamentos?


=P el thread tiene su tiempo ya >.< y Jesus Maria es capaz uno de los distritos que ha cambiado mucho estos ultimos años =P ha crecido mucho verticalmente


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El thread es del 2005..... a mi tambièn me da nostalgia...

Este es el tipo de thread que cuando se revive cobra vida inmediatamente.... una pèrdida grande ya no tener al forista que lo hizo.


----------

